# Diseñando una estación de soldado por soplado SMD y/o Reballing



## R-Mario (Jul 16, 2013)

Este sábado que paso me queme el dedo con un foco de halogeno de esos mini reflectores creo que les dicen dicroico o algo así, total que pensé en medir la temperatura de los dichosos focos y medi una temperatura de 230°C, entonces se me ocurrió agarrar una placa de circuitos inservible y le puse el foco a un circuito smd a una distancia de 5mm, a los 6 minutos movi el smd con un palito y para mi sorpresa se despego a la perfección y parece ser que no se daño nada

Pero antes de sacarlo por completo lo deje que enfriara lentamente, desconectando la lampara y su temperatura fue bajando gradualmente, por aquello del estrés térmico.

Mi pregunta es ¿Podría usarse como una solución cuando no se tiene la pistola de aire caliente? ...


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 17, 2013)

Hoy me puse a ver si podia desoldar un ic y luego volver a pegarlo, solo que esta ves use dos lamparas, una debado para calentar, pero esta la puse mas lejos a 2 cm igual es una lampara de 50W, luego la otra la puse a 1 cm encima del ic, a los 5 minutos sin problemas pude retirar el IC, mientras lo deje enfriar lentamente, mientras limpie las pistas con un poco de flux y malla.

Para soldarlo de nuevo "como no tengo soldadura en pasta" sostuve el IC aplique flux, puse un poco de soldadura a la punta del cautin y de una pasada mas o menos rapida quedaron bien soldados los pads.

Les dejo unas fotos, parece ser que nada se daño, el proximo paso es hacerlo en alguna placa de algo que funcione para ver si sigue funcionando despues.


----------



## tiago (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola @Ajna

En principio, sacar así los chips no es mala idea, lo que ocurre que el proceso es bastante agresivo.
Yo, para sacar los SMD, y BGA pequeños tengo una maquinita que es ésta:



El funcionamiento es muy sencillo, y se puede llegar a montar una  de forma casera sin mucha dificultad y con algo de paciencia. Vá bastante bien para SMD de hasta 20 m/m de lado y BGA de hasta 14 ó 15 m/m de lado. 

El control de incremento de temperatura es muy pobre, pero éste tipo de chips suelen resistir bastante, y al contrario que los grandes BGA, soportan bien el trato que se les dá con ésta máquina. Fíjate cómo funciona:

Tenemos una base en la que se pueden ver tres displays de LED 7 segmentos, y arriba,una superficie blanca.
La superficie blanca es un precalentador cerámico. Su misión, es atemperar la placa a la cual vamos a intervenir, ésto se hace para que la placa tome una temperatura previa (Sobre unos 150ºC).                                                  
La placa se separa a un par de centímetros del precalentador con el útil que ves sobre el plato de la máquina.

El primer display de la izquierda controla la temperatura que toma el precalentador, que para esos 150 ºC, debe de ponerse a unos 240 ºC 

Una vez la placa alcanza esa temperatura, interviene el calentador superior, que es ese tubo que sube y baja por una columna, con el fin de aproximarlo mas o menos al componente a intervenir. En la punta, se le coloca una lente, que nos determina la superficie que queda iluminada, y por tanto, expuesta al calor. Puedes ver otras lentes que he puesto en el costado de la máquina.

El calentador superio, lleva en la punta una dicroica de 50 Wat, que según la temperatura que establezcas en el display central, encenderá y apagará esa bombilla por lapsos mas o menos cortos, con el fin de llevar el chip a 
 los 218ºC que son necesarios para quitarlo. Ajustando los lapsos de tiempo, y aproximando o alejando la lámpara, sacaremos los chips según el tamaño de éstos.

El tercer display, cotrola la temperatura del soldador incorporado y que puedes ver en el lado derecho del aparato.

El funcionamiento es sencillo, la mecánica también, y con unos cuantos objetos de reciclaje, un termómetro programable, y una lámpara halógena, te puedes montar un trasto de estos y usarlo en la reparación de teléfonos móviles y pequeños dispositivos.

EDITO:  la parte superior del tubo porta - lámpara lleva un pequeño ventilador que se pone en marcha a la vez que enciendes la máquina con el objeto de disipar la temperatura que se alcanza en su interior por la acción de la lámpara.

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 17, 2013)

Haberlo dicho antes, ahora mismo borro todos mis proyectos en mente y comienzo con este, la verdad no me dedico a reparar aparatos pero me he topado con reparaciones para uso personal donde tengo que sacar algun integrado y otras veces "porque no decirlo" para recuperar algun chip de mi interez de alguna placa vieja.

Lo unico que se me va hacer dificil va ser lo de las lupas, pero haber como le hago.

Esa maquina la fabricaste tu o asi las venden.


De entrada ya antes habia hecho un control proporciona con un termopar como sonda que creo va bien para la luz dicroica y tengo otro que fue el primero que hize tambien con termopar pero ese nomas era on-off, que creo me servira para el precalentador.


¿Que opinas si en lugar de una resistencia de ceramica uso otra lampara dicroica debajo, pero mas alejada?





			
				Ryuzaki117 dijo:
			
		

> Un videito estaría perfecto!  para ver como lo hiciste y pues una pregunta.. Que tanto afecto a los elementos de los alrededores?


 

En realidad no los afecta, a no ser que este muy cerca, pero para eso creo que tiago me acaba de dar la solucion y son esas lupas que comenta para enfocar la luz al puro chip que se quiere sacar


----------



## tiago (Jul 17, 2013)

Hola @Ajna

En realidad, para el precalentador, es mejor usar uno cerámico o de cualquier tipo que tenga una rampa de calentamiento lo mas lenta posible, se trata de que la placa que vas a intervenir alcance temperatura poco a poco, sin estresarse. Un foco halógeno subiría la placa a la temperatura deseada demasiado rápidamente, ademas, el precalentador cerámico difunde el calor de forma mas uniforme, al contrario que la bombilla, que lo localizaría en una zona concreta.                                                                                                                                                               

Por lo que se deduce que a mayor tamaño de precalentador, mas grande puede ser la placa a tratar.

En cuanto al calentador superior, si que puede ser una bombilla, o también cerámico, la zona que ha de calentar se reduce a unos centímetros cuadrados, y ahí si que queremos golpes de calor rápidos y contundentes, para que el estaño del chip se funda antes que el calor produzca daños en el componente que quieres extraer.

En realidad las boqullas no son lupas, si no simples aberturas de diferentes diametros con un cristal protector. 

El dispositivo también lleva un filtro de plástico de color marron anaranjado, el cual he desplazado hacia un lado en la foto, pero se situa delante de la boquilla porque cuando proyecta la luz en la placa, el efecto es cegador, y éste trozo rectangular de plástico hace la misma función que las máscaras de soldadura por arco, reduciendo el resplandor y permitiendo ver el efecto del aparato sobre la placa sin quedarte ciego.

Lo ideal sería llevar este proyecto fuera de moderación si es que deseas saber mas y desarrollar tu máquina de extraccion - soldado de chips. Así las explicaciones no caen en saco roto. Yo me comprometo a ayudarte en lo que pueda.

Las máquinas las venden, pero para lo que son, están caras. los componentes que la conforman no son nada del otro mundo, y con un poco de tesón te la fabricas tú por poquito dinero, y mucho mas potente de la que estás viendo.

Para no desoldar de forma accidental componentes adyacentes, se protegen las inmediaciones con cinta metálica adhesiva, como la que usan los frigoristas. Eso, junto con las lentes, ofrecen una seguridad total de no cometer un estropicio, piensa que hay placas que se deben reparar. Si son para desguace, dá igual lo que te lleves por delante    ... Y te aseguro que hay componentes tan pequeños que solo con el aliento salen volando  

Yo las protejo así



Saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 17, 2013)

Tambien usan esa dichosa cinta de kapton pero igual ya estando muy pobre yo creo que hasta el papel aluminio grueso a de servir jejeje.

No encuentro algun calentador de ceramica como ese que tiene la maquina, no se de donde podria sacarlo, he visto que los tostadores trean una varilla de ceramica que es el calentador pero asi en forma de cuadro plano no doy, busque en ml pero no encuentro algo parecido.

Que otra cosa podria usar, ahorita no tengo mucho que hacer en el trabajo y estoy dibujando y dando me ideas tambien tengo estoy pensando en los circuitos para  controlar, que creo serian simples on-off porque no necesitamos tanta precision, ¿o si? por otro lado esta leyendo sobre los perfiles de "cocion" para que los IC no mueran, por ello me hizo pensar en el uso de un microcontrolador para controlar esos perfiles ¿O mejor lo hago manual?


----------



## tiago (Jul 18, 2013)

La Kapton es mejor para otras cosas, y es mas cara. Con aluminio del que dices tú, también vale.

La máquina mejor que sea manual, para no cargarte de trabajo. Despues, siempre le puedes incorporar algún dispositivo para automatizar el proceso, pero así como está vá bastante bien.

Los perfiles son ya para máquinas mas complejas, tambien te puedo asesorar, pero comienza por esto y luego siempre se puede ir modificando.

Puedes usar para precalentar hilo de nicromo, del que llevan los hornillos eléctricos, pero debes proveerte de un termómetro con sonda tipo K programable para controlar la temperatura. Esa es la única pieza que puede darte problemas para encontrarla. O también un termostato mecánico que realice esa función.

Saludos


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 18, 2013)

El termostato ya lo tengo, hace tiempo lo hice, y lleva la sonda K, el hilo de nicrom este domingo se lo saco a una secadora de pelo que tengo arrumbada, una ultima pregunta para poder comenzar.

¿Que temperatura debe alcanzar el precalentador y en que tiempo?

Por cierto encontre unas lupas de un viejo proyector de acetatos, estaba pensando en usar esas y recortar laminas en forma redonda y hacerles el cuadrito al centro del tamaño del chip en cuestion.

Para el tubo donde va la lampara voy a usar uno de pvc grueso no el normal que usan en cañeria, y por dentro lo voy a forrar con el papel que trae la misma secadora "por cierto como se llama ese papel?" para que no se queme.

El brazo que sostiene al tubo se me complica, no encuentro entre mis chácharas algo que se acomode


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2013)

El calentamiento previo y el enfriado posterior *NO* deben ser violentos para evitar la fatiga térmica de los componentes, con unos 3 minutos para el calentamiento calculo andará bien.


----------



## tiago (Jul 18, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El calentamiento previo y el enfriado posterior *NO* deben ser violentos para evitar la fatiga térmica de los componentes, con unos 3 minutos para el calentamiento calculo andará bien.



Totalmente de acuerdo. La supercficie de la placa nos debe alcanzar una temperatura entre 150 - 170 ºC prácticamente con la acción del calentador inferior (Necesitamos un termómetro con sonda K colocada sobre la placa para monitorear la temperatura). El calentador superior nos debe dar "toques" para que el ascenso de temperatura sea lo mas lineal posible, y en el último momento, dar un último empujón térmico al chip para que despegue de la placa. Los tiempos dependerán de varios factores que podemos analizar mas adelante, según las dudas que puedan surgir. Cuando veamos lo que tienes, veremos que tiempo le damos. El calculo de tiempo que nos ofrece @Fogonazo es bastante apropiado como punto de partida.

@Ajna varias cosas:  el tema de los perfiles de temperatura lo vemos mas tarde si te parece. El tubo mejor busca algo de aluminio, pero el PVC se te vá a derretir, si no a la primera, en sucesivas utilizaciones, y se te vá a ir deformando poco a poco.
En cuanto a las boquillas, ya te digo, no son lentes de aumento ni nada por el estilo, si no simples estrechamientos con un cristal normal. Busca un tubo que te dé un poco mas del diámetro de la lámpara para poder ubicarla en el interior sin demasiada holgura.

El hilo de nicrom lo tienes que recubrir con algo que difumine la temperatura, no sé, algún material intermedio entre el hilo y la placa, para que no la abrase, por ejemplo un azulejo o algo así. Pienso que es una parte que vá a exigir de tu ingenio.
Poco a poco iré haciendo fotos de partes de la máquina para que veas como están resueltos los diferentes acoples y conexiones, con el fín de darte ideas.

Hay quien para enfriar utiliza un ventilador, con el objeto de que la placa no esté sometida a temperatura durante mas tiempo del necesario, o para ahorrar tiempo, que sé yo ... Es un error, pues el estress por la fatiga termica se dispara.

En las operaciones de soldadura, es importante, mantener el pico de tempertura máximo por unos 40 - 50 segundos para que los BGA asienten bién, y dejar enfriar de forma natural. Aplicar el ventilador nos dejará las soldaduras quebradizas y mas débiles. Todos sabemos como queda una soldadura a la que soplamos estando aún próxima al punto de fusión.

_*Nota*: Podemos llevar ésto a otra sección, ya que tenemos trabajo por delante y espero que quede bien documentado. Además se puede añadir mas gente al proyecto._

Saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 18, 2013)

Ok voy a dejar de comentar un rato en lo que planeo y empiezo, lo malo es que este sabado me toca ir a trabajar asi que solo me queda libre medio dia y el domingo, haber que tanto avanzo, la proxima semana si tengo libre los dos dias.

Con sus comentarios me han dado muchas ideas que ahora no me quito de la cabeza.

La idea creo que ya la tengo clara, solo me hace falta pepenar en la basura para ver que cosas encuentro que se adapten.

De entrada ya deje a mi viejo haciendo la plancha, hice.. bueno va hacer un marco de 15X10cm de madera MDF de 12mm, arriba va montar una placa de aluminio de 15X10 cm y 5mm de grosor, y la va fijar a la madera con una capa gruesa de silicon negro automotriz que segun dice su empaque soporta hasta 250°C sin pasarle nada y la va fijar con 4 pijas. Nomas para que no se valla a despegar o algo asi y para que no queme la madera la voy a forrar por dentro con papel aluminio 

Para calentar la lamina de aluminio voy a usar una lampara dicroica de 100W a 120Vca y la voy a controlar con un dimmer sencillo con triac.

La sonda de temperatura, bueno por desgracia a fuerzas tiene que ser con termopar porque ningun otro elemento "mas barato y facil" soporta esas temperaturas, y ahi es donde como dicen en mi pueblo "la puerca torcio el rabo" porque las sondas que ya tengo hechas funciona con un circuito especializado "de maxim" y con un microcontrolador avr. Lo cual no creo que muchos puedan reproducir.

Ideas para solucionar este inconveniente.


Para la lampara de arriba va ser igual con un simple dimmer y el mismo tipo de lampara solo que de 250W metida en un tubo de aluminio de 1" "porque es mas facil de manipular para cortar y perforar"

La lupa que encontre esta un poco mas chica que de 1", aun no se como la voy a fijar, y por ultimo las macaras con las formas de los circuito las voy hacer con la misma lamina de la base.

Para sujetar el tubo le quite la abrazadera que trae el yugo de las tv crt y voy a hacer unas especie de brazito con recortes de tiras de la misma lamina de aluminio.

Haber si el domingo subo algunas fotos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2013)

Dentro de esta imagen:

Ver el archivo adjunto 95787​
La torre con palanca que se ve a la izquierda podría ser el accesorio que se vende para convertir perforadoras manuales en perforadoras de banco. Es muy económico


----------



## tiago (Jul 18, 2013)

@Ajna me parece un buen arranque, creo que te vas a montar una máquina curiosa.
Lo único es que la temperatura que soporta la silicona me parece poca, ya que yo pongo el calentador a 350 ºC en algunas ocasiones, porque la placa es algo grandecita, nunca sabes que vas a "dar de comer" a la máquina.

Preveé tambien, tanto en el recinto del calentador inferior, como en el tubo del superior, colocar sendos ventiladores para desalojo del exceso de calor. Ésto hay que hacerlo de manera que eliminemos el calor residual sin mermar la eficiencia de la acción del elemento calentador o haciéndolo en el menor grado posible

Fogo, esa columna es exactamente para lo que dices. Está ahí porque no tengo donde dejarla, pero no tiene que ver con la máquina de soldadura. Efectivamente, son muy económicas y hacen buen papel.

Aprovecho para subir una foto de las lentes, se aprecia como están realizadas. También he puesto al lado de cada lente, los componentes que se pueden extraer según el diámetro de iluminación
Estos tamaños de componentes son orientativos y dependerá de la potencia de la máquina que se puedan extraer de mas o menos tamaño con mas o menos éxito.




Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> . . . Fogo, esa columna es exactamente para lo que dices. Está ahí porque no tengo donde dejarla, _*pero no tiene que ver con la máquina de soldadura.*_ Efectivamente, son muy económicas y hacen buen papel.
> 
> Saludos.



Pero parece


----------



## tiago (Jul 19, 2013)

Algunos detalles de fabricación que pueden dar ideas:

  Ventilación del calentador superior:

  Como se puede ver en la foto la admisión de aire del exterior para refrigerar el tubo del calentador superior, se efectua a través de unas perforaciones practicadas a la altura de la *parte superior* de la bombilla*.*
  Evidentemente, hay que procurar que no entre el aire por el lado proyector, o le disminuiremos el rendimiento.



  También una foto de donde vá instalado el ventilador. Ni que decir, que el chorro de aire obviamente es expulsado hacia arriba y no hacia el interior del tubo.



  Movilidad del tubo calefactor:

  Tenemos dos tipos de desplazamiento, hacia arriba y hacia abajo. El que recorre la columna y nos permite un ajuste “grueso" de la altura, viene establecido por el tope móvil marcado como *2*
  Y el ajuste fino de altura, que se consigue girando el manubrio *3*,  nos permite desplazarnos por la cremallera *4.*

  Se le puede girar el tubo calefactor en movimiento circular, siendo la columna el eje de giro, esto puede darnos una posición mas ventajosa, en algunos casos. Para fijar la posición y no mover el tubo de forma accidental, se tensa la manija *1*



  Lámpara:

  La foto, dá una idea de cómo se ubica la lámpara dentro del tubo. Ésta está colocada en la misma boca, y se utiliza un retén o prisionero para mantenerla en su posición. Así de sencillo.




  Panel:

  Cada elemento calefactor lleva un panel para controlar la temperatura, son iguales.
  Al encender la máquina los paneles se programan con los botones “up – down” que llevan, estableciendo en el display la temperatura que se desea alcanzar (Modo set)

  Al accionar el botón “on-off “ damos la orden de ejecución, el display ahora muestra la temperatura existente, en tiempo real (Modo curse)




Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Jul 19, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Pero parece



La verdad, ahora que lo pienso, sería una buena estructura inicial para modificarla y adaptarla. Ya incorpora muchas cosas que son precisas para montar una máquina de éste tipo.
Nos ahorra un montón de trabajo de mecanizado y dado su bajo precio, es para pensarlo seriamente.

Saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Jul 19, 2013)

20 dolares vale en mexico la pieza que menciona fogonazo y esta fabricada en aluminio.

Como por las mañanas me queda algo de tiempo para gastar en mi, y con la idea de mi pequeño sobrino que me dio esta lata de pegamento. y la lupa que se la quite a una lupita de aumento del mercado que cuestan 1 dolar.

Tienes razón con el silicon, necesito algo para poner entre la plancha de aluminio y la madera.

O en ultima estaba pensando en colocar 4 de los calentadores para pecera, su rampa de calentamiento es lenta.

Por cierto a la tapa de lata pienso hacerle las figuras de los distintos tipos de circuitos, claro necesito conseguir mas tapas asi nomas enrosco la que voy a usar.

Ahi tambien se ve la sonda k, este circuito solo mide la temperatura, en realidad lo hice portable y recargable, pero tendria que hacer otro.

Arriba le puse un tazo grande de sabritas al cual le voy hace pequeños orificios y ahi voy a montar el ventilador.

Aclaro que nomas es por pura diversion y si funciona bueno ya sera un extra


----------



## seaarg (Jul 19, 2013)

Interesantisimo tema, yo suelo trabajar mucho con componentes smd y si bien hasta ahora no he tenido grandes problemas para usarlos, mis metodos son poco comodos jeje.

Un pequeñisimo aporte a esto seria: Cuando yo tengo que sacar componentes smd de placas viejas para reusarlos en otro lado, utilizo un soldadorcito a gas de encendedor (butano creo) le voy pasando rapidamente a los pines desde una distancia de unos 5-10cm mientras le voy dando golpecitos al piso con la placa. El componente sale solito, limpio y hasta ahora todos los que saque asi han sobrevivido (la placa no, por supuesto). La verdad que los SMD en general son durisimos con la temperatura, el trato que les estoy dando es bestial.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2013)

seaarg dijo:


> I. . .  el trato que les estoy dando es bestial.



Sip, bastante


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 4, 2013)

Bueno al final desisti con el uso de el foco dicroico, la verdad fue por un buen motivo, mi viejo me trajo de la basura el tubo donde va la resistencia de una pistola de aire caliente, desconosco que pistola era porque solo venia el puro tubo.

Afortunadamente la resistencia calefactora estaba bien, asi que decidi adaptarla asi como como se ve en las fotos, le pude un ventilador he hice un dimmer con triac BTB41 para controlar la potencia de la resistencia y tambien le puse un tipico bien tipico pwm con 555 para controlar el flujo del aire.

Le puse ese tubito para poder dirigir bien el aire y bueno la base es de una de esas lupas con brasitos que venden..

Subiendo los controles al maximo alcanza una temperatura de 600°C Lo cual es mucho.

Ahora e estado jugando y practicando, tratando de agarrarle bien el modo, aunque no niego que me espanta mucho pensar que esos integrados llegue hasta 250°C  Siento que se van a quemar.

Alguien podria darnos unas pautas para hacerlo adecuadamente.

Lo que yo hago (corrijan si estoy mal)

Pongo el flujo de aire al maximo y la temperatura al minimo, durante 3 minutos hasta que alcanza aprox 100 grados

Luego le bajo el flujo a la mitad y subo la temperatura a un cuarto, y alcanza los 250 grados en aprox 40 segundos pero no se despega  entonces es cuando le subo el flujo al maximo y llega a 320 o 340 grados y es cuando los puedo despegar.

Pero ahi es cuando pienso que el IC se va romper por tanto calor

Es correcto es es pura sugestion mia.

Luego apaga el dimmer y dejo el flujo a la mitad y espero a que solo se enfrie le toma como 5 minutos, esto para no enfriar de golpe

He despegado y vuelto a pegar varios, pero aun no me animo a practicar en algo que funcione.

Por cierto me he comprado un botecito de soldadura en pasta y la aplico con una jeringa y se ve re bonito como se solda solito el ic aplicandole calor y queda perfecto.

Tambien consegui flux no es de marcas caras como amtech, este que consegui es de esos de 2 dolares que vienen en un tubo como el del amtech, como sea parece ser que funciona bien.

despege un bga del cual no puse fotos pero se me rompieron algunas lineas por tratar de despegarlo antes de tiempo y era un ARM.

Por ultimo comento que encontre esa maquina que tiene tiago en ebay


----------



## tiago (Ago 4, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Alguien podria darnos unas pautas para hacerlo adecuadamente.


A ver, no corras tanto, si no tienes calefactor inferior, tus éxitos se van a ver avocados a una cuestión de suerte y de lo que se trata es que  consigas el éxito por una cuestión de procedimiento.


Ajna dijo:


> Pero ahi es cuando pienso que el IC se va romper por tanto calor


Incluso con el procedimiento que se supone correcto, ésto ocurre algunas veces


Ajna dijo:


> Por cierto me he comprado un botecito de soldadura en pasta y la aplico con una jeringa y se ve re bonito como se solda solito el ic aplicandole calor y queda perfecto.


Creo que esa pasta es bastante nociva miratelo bien, haz un preestañado y aplica algo de flux, con eso basta.


Ajna dijo:


> Tambien consegui flux no es de marcas caras como amtech, este que consegui es de esos de 2 dolares que vienen en un tubo como el del amtech, como sea parece ser que funciona bien.


Para soldadura convencional yo también uso ese tipo de flux, para BGA tienes que irte a un flux especial para ello... Amtech, Jovi y algunos mas fabricantes lo comercializan, cuando uses algún tipo de Flux de éstas caracteristicas consulta su correspondiente MSDS


Ajna dijo:


> despege un bga del cual no puse fotos pero se me rompieron algunas lineas por tratar de despegarlo antes de tiempo y era un ARM.


Por eso la  rampa de subida temperatura ha de ser adecuada y uniforme.


Ajna dijo:


> Por ultimo comento que encontre esa maquina que tiene tiago en ebay


Es un modelo muy corriente, la tienen muchos proveedores.

Ves mirandote de montar un precalentador y miraremos las pautas de temperatura que se le pueden poner.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Dic 11, 2013)

Falta algo mas de informacion para realizar bien esta estacion, pienso que la clave mas que la manera de calentar el componente y la placa va en en control, faltaria saber bien que temperatura requiere y la curva de incremento, es un proyecto interesante.


----------



## plarenas (Dic 11, 2013)

estaba dandole unas vueltas por lo del calefactor inferior y no se si sera una tontera pero se me ocurre que se podria usar un ladrillo rebajado y pulido  por encima y por el lado inferior hacerle un surco y poner una resistencia de estas que se usan en las duchas electricas o anafres que son como un resorte despues rellenar el surco con alguna pasta del tipo que usan para unir las ceramicas seria lento en calentar y duraria mucho tiempo ademas de facil de hacer y economico


----------



## tiago (Dic 11, 2013)

plarenas dijo:


> Falta algo mas de informacion para realizar bien esta estacion, pienso que la clave mas que la manera de calentar el componente y la placa va en en control, faltaria saber bien que temperatura requiere y la curva de incremento, es un proyecto interesante.



Tenemos que saber que elementos caloríficos vamos a emplear y luego controlar su calentamiento. Hasta que no se definan éstos elementos, no podemos seguir con el proyecto. Creo que en la parte inferior podría venir bien algún calefactor de tipo cerámico.



			
				ESKALENO dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, y digo yo... ¿a nadie se le ha ocurrido  cablear ese tipo de chip BGA a la placa en vez de probar suerte con el  reballing?, si, ya sé que lo mismo hay que buscarle hueco y es más  trabajoso pero seguro que tiene más probabilidades de funcionar y  aguanta el paso del tiempo







			
				ESKALENO dijo:
			
		

> Peor es querer hacer el rework con un horno y  esperar buen resultado cuando eso lo hace a la micra un sofisticado  sistema, pero oye, uno propone y da ideas ya si algo sale eso es otra  cosa
> Deberían vender la consola junto con una máquina de reballing


Se hace lo que se puede. En principio, la idea es montar una maquinita que nos ayude a soldar y desoldar SMD. El "Reballing", es el proceso en el cual se ponen bolitas nuevas en el BGA, lo podemos hacer con la misma precisión que una máquina, la diferencia es que la máquina lo ha hecho en 300 chips o más en el tiempo que nosotros hacemos uno.


plarenas dijo:


> estaba dandole unas vueltas por lo del calefactor inferior y no se si  sera una tontera pero se me ocurre que se podria usar un ladrillo  rebajado y pulido  por encima y por el lado inferior hacerle un surco y  poner una resistencia de estas que se usan en las duchas electricas o  anafres que son como un resorte despues rellenar el surco con alguna  pasta del tipo que usan para unir las ceramicas seria lento en calentar y  duraria mucho tiempo ademas de facil de hacer y economico


Creo que para fabricar el calefactor inferior hay que ser mas oportunista que otra cosa y obtenerlo de alguna estufa u horno poveniente de la chatarra, la calefacción por focos o bombillas la he probado y perecen a un ritmo demasiado alto. La idea del ladrillo es buena, lo que ocurre es que es algo complicada de llevar a la práctica.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Dic 11, 2013)

bueno la ampolleta que estoy usando es una dicroica de 50W y en un par de pruebas que hice con unos circuitos de desecho llego en 5 min a 260°C y saque los componentes sin problemas y sin dañar la placa lo estuve monitoreando con una sonda, bueno el control se me ocurre hacerlo con un triac de 16A/600v, se supone que aguantaria una potencia de 9600W :loco: jajaj pero creo que haria funcionar sin problemas mi ampolleta de 50w o un calentador de unos 500w, bueno ya tengo 4 de estos triac y una sonda K para monitorear la placa


----------



## tiago (Dic 12, 2013)

Hola, planeras.
La bombillita para la parte de arriba es la solución mas rápida y eficaz.
Para el calefactor inferior, bastaría con un termostato tipo de los que se usan para hornos, pero que acepte una sonda K en la entrada. Los hay digitales bastante economicos.

La parte de arriba se puede controlar también con una sonda K conectada a un termómetro que nos visualice la temperatura de placa. Para controlar la pauta de ascenso de la temperatura deberíamos montar un controlador que nos permita ajustar los tiempos de encendido y apagado de la bombilla (Intervalos de encendido largo y apagado corto: *incremento rápido*. Intervalos de encendido un poco mas lentos y apagado mas largo: *incremento mas* *suave*) Ycontrolar dicho ratio con un conmutador o potenciómetro al que le podemos asociar una escala.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Dic 12, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Hola, planeras.
> La bombillita para la parte de arriba es la solución mas rápida y eficaz.
> Para el calefactor inferior, bastaría con un termostato tipo de los que se usan para hornos, pero que acepte una sonda K en la entrada. Los hay digitales bastante economicos.
> 
> ...



el tema del control con visualizador lo veo con un uC, pero como muchos le tienen cierta alergia a los uC se me ocurrio usar algo como el siguiente diseño donde VR1 seria la sonda K, VR3 el ajuste de temperatura y VR2 el ajuste para el temporizador  y a su salida un triac para controlar la lamparita o el calefactor, tengo 2 sondas de distintos fabricantes y me arrojaban los mismos valores 20°C =13.8Ω  29°C=14.5Ω 

NOTA: es cto es un diseño mio no lo he probado solo lo simule y anda bien en teoria.


----------



## tiago (Dic 14, 2013)

Explica un poco cual es la aplicación del circuito a la práctica por favor.
El calentador superior, actúa con golpes de luz sobre la placa que estamos interviniendo. es la duración de esos golpes de luz y los intervalos entre los mismos lo que nos da un relativo control sobre el incremento de temperatura, así como la distancia de la lámpara a la placa. Pero en éste proceso no interviene ninguna sonda K.

En todo caso se puede poner dicha sonda en la placa, al lado del componente que nos interesa y cuando alcance la temperatura requerida nos accione un buzzer o algo similar para advertirnos que es el momento de la extracción.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Dic 14, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Explica un poco cual es la aplicación del circuito a la práctica por favor.
> El calentador superior, actúa con golpes de luz sobre la placa que estamos interviniendo. es la duración de esos golpes de luz y los intervalos entre los mismos lo que nos da un relativo control sobre el incremento de temperatura, así como la distancia de la lámpara a la placa. Pero en éste proceso no interviene ninguna sonda K.
> 
> En todo caso se puede poner dicha sonda en la placa, al lado del componente que nos interesa y cuando alcance la temperatura requerida nos accione un buzzer o algo similar para advertirnos que es el momento de la extracción.
> ...



la idea de la sonda k es evitar que la temperatura supere ciertos rangos y asi dañar el chip


----------



## tiago (Dic 15, 2013)

plarenas dijo:


> la idea de la sonda k es evitar que la temperatura supere ciertos rangos y asi dañar el chip



Ok. Te entiendo.
Pongo un video con un ejemplo de como trabaja la máquina. Está hecho con mi máquina y es para que se aprecie lo que quiero decir con las pautas de encendido y apagado de la lámpara.

El display de la izquierda muestra la temperatura a la que está el calentador inferior (200 ºC), es el único elemento que lleva una sonda K para sensar la temperatura. El display del centro muestra la temperatura a la que quiero que llegue la parte que expongo a la luz, pero aquí no interviene ninguna sonda.
La máquina interpreta estos datos que le he programado y los convierte en pautas de encendido y apagado.

El chip que se extrae es un Keyboard Controller, la placa ha estado expuesta al calentador inferior al menos 5 minutos despues de que éste alcance la temperatura prevista.

Estos chips son delicados y hay que emplear algo de tiempo en la extracción para que salga en perfectas condiciones. En éste caso algo mas de un par de minutos. sabremos que está a punto cuando el estaño comienza a humear. No es preciso emplear flux ni añadir estaño a las patillas, simplemente aplicar una exposición correcta.






El chip, despues de la extracción.



Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Dic 15, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Ok. Te entiendo.
> Pongo un video con un ejemplo de como trabaja la máquina. Está hecho con mi máquina y es para que se aprecie lo que quiero decir con las pautas de encendido y apagado de la lámpara.
> 
> El display de la izquierda muestra la temperatura a la que está el calentador inferior (200 ºC), es el único elemento que lleva una sonda K para sensar la temperatura. El display del centro muestra la temperatura a la que quiero que llegue la parte que expongo a la luz, pero aquí no interviene ninguna sonda.
> ...




perfecto lo vamos a revisar


----------



## jaio21 (Mar 16, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> @Ajna me parece un buen arranque, creo que te vas a montar una máquina curiosa.
> Lo único es que la temperatura que soporta la silicona me parece poca, ya que yo pongo el calentador a 350 ºC en algunas ocasiones, porque la placa es algo grandecita, nunca sabes que vas a "dar de comer" a la máquina.
> 
> Preveé tambien, tanto en el recinto del calentador inferior, como en el tubo del superior, colocar sendos ventiladores para desalojo del exceso de calor. Ésto hay que hacerlo de manera que eliminemos el calor residual sin mermar la eficiencia de la acción del elemento calentador o haciéndolo en el menor grado posible
> ...





  Saludos.... amigo tiago esas lentes de q material son? Aluminio? bronce ? o hierro?... 



  Lo más lógico que imagino que debe de ser de aluminio me gustaría ese dato ya que ando fabricando una maquina de rebaling (semi-automática mixta) controlada por Software y Arduino.
  Usare una bombilla halógena similar  de 300Watt a 82v y ando pensando en cómo hacer más efectiva la concentración de calor... luego subiré fotos ya que no me dejan crear un tema nuevo...


----------



## tiago (Mar 16, 2017)

Las lentes son de aluminio con un tratamiento de pavonado o similar que les dá una coloración 
negra. Las puedes hacer de aluminio normal y corriente.
Los cristales son eso, simples cristales sujetos con un prisionero.

La bombilla es una bombilla tipo dicroica pero especial para radiar infrarrojos en mayor cantidad, o eso creo.
La potencia de dichas lámparas es de 150W.
No hace falta que concentres demasiado el calor, con lo que dá tu bombilla bastará. Haz un buen precalentador inferior, que es muy importante para que la lámpara solo tenga que darle cuatro o cinco toques de luz. El video de arriba lo hice con mi máquina.

Saludos,


----------



## papirrin (Mar 19, 2017)

Si la bombilla es especial, esta recubierta de oro para reflejar los rayos inflarrojos, hasta donde pude investigar es que es una lámpara halogena normal... el detalle es el recubrimiento.

Se usan así porque los infrarrojos tienen la capacidad de atravesar materiales haciendo un calentamiento más uniforme.

Yo también tengo una maquina de reballing como la del video y usa una lámpara de 12v... le puse una dicróica normal y no funciona.
Por cierto esas boquillas son de aluminio y tienen un cristal que filtra los IR... por algún lado vi que no son lo máximo porque no concentran los IR de manera uniforme, hay quienes los cambian por un cristal de mosca o no se que cosa rara... el chiste es que es toda una ciencia hacer esas maquinas en especial por el tipo de materiales raros que se emplean para emitir sólo los IR.


----------



## tiago (Mar 19, 2017)

Yo, según he podido comprobar, esas lentes son simples ventanas con mas o menos diámetro para que el chorro de luz cubra mas o menos superficie.
La eficacia de una dicroica normal no la tengo experimentada pero creo que funcionarán, eso seguro, un poco mas lentas.

Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Mar 19, 2017)

Lo de los lentes sólo es de oidas, en un foro hicieron un experimento con una cámara térmica sin el filtro, con el filtro y con la cosa esa de mosca que mencionó y supuestamente si hay mucha diferencia. No me consta porque yo no tengo una cámara térmica para corroborarlo XD.

Lo de la lámpara espero que nos cuente si funciona. A mi ni por asomo me funciono.
 Tuve que comprar la IR que me costó algo así como 50USD. Con envio.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 22, 2017)

finalmente lo hice con una pistola de aire y dos sondas k + arduino y un programa que corre bajo windows el detalle es que es poco confiable a veces se traba no conecta el ventilador y otras cosas creo que lo mejor seria solo con un par de microcontroladores y una pantall LCD al final lo mas fiable es subir un par de grados por segundo y cuando la placa inferior llege a los 160°C aplicar calor arriba a unos 260°C por unos 10 seg para sacar el chip, la pistola de calor me salio por unos 20 dolares


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2017)

plarenas dijo:


> finalmente lo hice con una pistola de aire y dos sondas k + arduino y un programa que corre bajo windows el detalle es que es poco confiable a veces se traba no conecta el ventilador y otras cosas creo que lo mejor seria solo con un par de microcontroladores y una pantall LCD al final lo mas fiable es subir un par de grados por segundo y cuando la placa inferior llege a los 160°C aplicar calor arriba a unos 260°C por unos 10 seg para sacar el chip, la pistola de calor me salio por unos 20 dolares



Presenta tu trabajo, no seas perezoso. 

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 23, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Presenta tu trabajo, no seas perezoso.
> 
> Saludos.



jejejeje, lo tenia botado por hay pero hay van algunas fotos, por lo demas encontre otro proyecto que se adapta mejor a lo que quiero y es sin uso de laptop lo voy a probar y ver que tal anda por otro lado estan las fuentes para poder modificarlo

se que el diseño no es de lo mejor pero lo estaba haciendo solo para probar, voy a retomar esto y hacer algunas pruebas.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 23, 2017)

este calefactor superior es economico aprox 12 euros

450 W Infrarrojo Superior Top Ceramic Plate Calefacción Calor para BGA Estación IR6000 IR6500 Achi IR-PRO-SC 220 v 80*80


----------



## papirrin (Mar 23, 2017)

yo quiero uno de esos XD...

mira no se que tanto has investigado, acerca de esas maquinas, pero lo principal es que ¿¿uente con un controlde temperatura que generalmente es un PID... y hay unas que se programa una secuencia de calentamiento...

para un trabajo semiprofesional no basta con echarle un chorro de calor a diestra y siniestra.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 23, 2017)

Papirrin estoy deacuerdo, yo tengo 2 sondas K con sus respectivos MAX6675 con esto se puede medir de 0-800°C con una variacion de +-2°C, la verdad es que de programacion de arduino algo conozco pero no soy ningun experto, pero creo que es posible poner un LCD de 4X20 mas una interfaz para controlar los dos calefactores si tienes tiempo y ganas puedo cooperar con montar los equipos y hacer las pruebas necesarias para llevar adelante este proyecto mañana voy a encargar 2 calefactores por algo asi como 20 USD deberian llegar mas menos en un poco mas de un mes y este fin de semana voy a trabajar en el armado del calefactor inferior


----------



## papirrin (Mar 23, 2017)

me parece que arduino tiene una libreria de control PID para motores DC, que facilmente se puede adaptar para temperatura, dale una buscada a esa info


----------



## tiago (Mar 24, 2017)

plarenas dijo:


> este calefactor superior es economico aprox 12 euros
> 
> 450 W Infrarrojo Superior Top Ceramic Plate Calefacción Calor para BGA Estación IR6000 IR6500 Achi IR-PRO-SC 220 v 80*80



Ese lo tengo yo instalado en una máquina y creo que se queda algo corto, pequeño para algunas placas.
sería ideal colocar dos de ellos.
Te está quedando estupendo.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 27, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Ese lo tengo yo instalado en una máquina y creo que se queda algo corto, pequeño para algunas placas.
> sería ideal colocar dos de ellos.
> Te está quedando estupendo.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola tiago, cuando dices pequeño te refieres al area que cubre o a la temperatura?





papirrin dijo:


> me parece que arduino tiene una libreria de control PID para motores DC, que facilmente se puede adaptar para temperatura, dale una buscada a esa info



gracias papirrin, si el scketch que estoy tomando como base trae una libreria PID, este originalmente esta para un arduino mega y usa MAX31855 para las sondas, en mi caso voy a usar un arduino uno y un par de MAX6675 que es lo que tengo a mano


----------



## tiago (Mar 27, 2017)

No, espera, es que creía que se trataba del calentador inferior. Y es el superior.
Ha sido un lapsus, porque lo has puesto bien claro.

Saludos


----------



## plarenas (Mar 28, 2017)

tuve algunos problemas en las mediciones asi que probe las sondas K aparte con buenos resultados me queda revisar el programa para ver en que me equivoque.


----------



## tiago (Mar 29, 2017)

Sabes lo que pasa realmente?, que dejas a la máquina en el modo automático, lo mejor programada que puedes. Tomando nota de las temperaturas, los tiempos de exposición, suavizando o haciendo mas agresivos los incrementos y afinando el funcionamiento todo lo que te es posible.

Al final, como nunca trabajas la misma placa, resulta que has adquirido una experiencia y un instinto que supera todas las posibilidades que te ofrece la máquina y terminas usandola en modo manual, controlandola tú en todo momento porque te resulta mas confiable 

Yo la tengo en modo automático, pero como el funcionamiento depende tanto de la temperatura de la estancia, corrientes de aire, grosor y tipo de componentes de la placa etc... Voy cambiando la programación sobre la marcha según veo como anda la cosa, tanto del calentador inferior como del superior.
El botón de _pause, _durante el funcionamiento, también lo uso mucho para prolongar los tiempos de exposición al calentador superior.
Creo que el secreto en éste caso está en usar un lower monopieza que sea poderoso ( 1.500 Watts ), y  que se pueda controlar con suavidad.

Entre éstas máquinas y quien las maneja se establece siempre una relación de amor y odio a la vez.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 29, 2017)

bueno me paso con una cnc en principio pasaba todo el proceso mirando como lo hacia con la mano puesta en el boton de paro de emergencia, pero ahora la dejo funcionando me voy y cuando llego esta todo listo, en todo caso este tiene para guardar 4 programas en la eeprom pienso que es mas que suficiente


----------



## plarenas (Mar 30, 2017)

estimad@s, recurro a sus conocimientos ya pude hacer funcionar ambas sondas con una precision supongo que aceptable, estoy en la parte de generar el perfil para desoldar o retirar un chip, segun he estado averiguando y corriganme si esta mal se requieren 3 tiempos de calentamiento y uno de enfriamiento:
1° Tiempo - precalentamiento 1°C * seg aprox desde la temp actual hasta 150°C
2° Tiempo - activacion del FLUX 150°C hasta 180°C    0.5°C * seg  (total 60 seg)
3° Tiempo - retiro del chip  180°C hasta  250 °C     1.5°C * seg (MAX 45 seg)
4° Tiempo - enfriamiento -1°C * seg

que opinan? Y la otra duda es sobre el calefactor superior e inferior se supone que el inferior calienta hasta 150 C y que se activa el superior para llegar a los 250 C?????


----------



## tiago (Mar 30, 2017)

El chip que vas a retirar es con soldadura sin plomo? Si es así a unos 218ºC ya debe de salir, hay placas que necesitas subir hasta unos 230, pero cuidado ya con esas temperaturas que son bastante peligrosas.

El calefactor inferior te debe hacer casi todo el trabajo, el superior solo entrará en servicio al final de cada etapa para hacer la subida de temperatura mas rápida. eso si todo anda bien.
Vas a tener que experimentar con la máquina que tal se comporta para poder determinar los tiempos.
Tienes una rampa de temperatura que asciende de un valor de partida a un valor final a razón del tiempo que le programes a esa etapa y el incremento en ºC por cada segundo. Debes visualizar esa estimación en un display y la temperatura real que está captando el termopar, en otro. Cuando la diferencia de la temperatura que capta el termopar esté 10 o 12ºC por debajo del la estimación debes hacer que se ponga en marcha el calentador superior para que el incremento se acelere y se compense. El avance de la rampa de temperatura debe detenerse si la temperatura real de la placa captada por el termopar supera, (Por debajo), la tolerancia de 10-12 grados que le hemos programado, hasta que con ayuda del calentador superior vuelva a entrar en la ventana de temperatura. En tal caso, el avance de la rampa se reanuda.

Los tiempos dependen de la potencia que tengas en el calentador inferior tienes que hacer pruebas.

Para integrados con plomo, temperatura de extracción: 183ºC, para integrados sin plomo, temperatura de extracción: 218ºC

Sacar chip con plomo:
Unos 130 (O mas) Segundos para el primer paso, incremento de 1ºC/S hasta una temperatura de 100ºC
Unos 60 segundos incremento de 1 - 1,5 ºC/S hasta una temperatura de 160ºC
Unos 45 segundos incremento de 1,5ºC/S hasta una temperatura de 185 - 190ºC

Para cada paso hay que calcular el tiempo en la cima, que va a ser determinado por la potencia del lower.

NOTA:
No arranques un ventilador para enfriar la placa cuando ésta está caliente cerca de la temperatura de extracción, aún sobre el carro de la máquina, probablemente el estaño esté aún en el punto de fusión o muy próximo a él, arrancar un ventilador es un error ya que le impulsa oxígeno y puedes oxidar las soldaduras o agrietarlas por enfriamiento rápido.
Éstos ventiladores se usan* para enfriar los elementos calefactores *y dejar el equipo en disposición de volver a colocar otra placa cuanto antes.
Si no necesitas colocar inmediatamente otra placa en la máquina, deja que se enfríe de forma natural.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Abr 1, 2017)

Coloca la sonda K lo mas próxima al procesador de gráficos, pero sin llegar a tocarlo para que no lo desplace ni invada la zona de los pad de conexión cuando quede el estaño fundido o el chip extraído.
De ésta forma estás tomando la temperatura de la placa base en su punto mas próximo a la GPU, y por tanto es la referencia mas fiable de la temperatura a la que se encuentra el estaño de las bolitas.
Tengo la máquina desmontada y guardada, la volveré a poner en funcionamiento en un par de meses. Te facilitaré las rampas de temperatura que le tengo programadas por si te sirven.

Por el momento experimenta con lo que tienes y comenta resultados. Sería interesante conocer la potencia del lower que le has puesto, y una foto del conjunto cada vez que le hagas algún cambio para ver que disposición le has dado.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Abr 3, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Coloca la sonda K lo mas próxima al procesador de gráficos, pero sin llegar a tocarlo para que no lo desplace ni invada la zona de los pad de conexión cuando quede el estaño fundido o el chip extraído.
> De ésta forma estás tomando la temperatura de la placa base en su punto mas próximo a la GPU, y por tanto es la referencia mas fiable de la temperatura a la que se encuentra el estaño de las bolitas.
> Tengo la máquina desmontada y guardada, la volveré a poner en funcionamiento en un par de meses. Te facilitaré las rampas de temperatura que le tengo programadas por si te sirven.
> 
> ...



quiero comprar una de estas estufas infrarrojas para hacer el calefactor inferior ya que el que estoy ocupando no me termina de convencer y despues hacer las mediciones correspondientes.
igual aunque he avanzado con el tema del programa se me ha hecho complicado ya que siempre he hecho programas mas simples :cabezon:


----------



## tiago (Abr 3, 2017)

Esas estufas llevan unos tubos o hilos que se ponen incandescentes, creo que con ellos deberías calentar una loseta de barro o porcelana, sobre la que se posicionaría la placa base, para que distribuya el calor de forma mas proporcionada y no con la virulencia que esos tubos de cuarzo lo hacen.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (May 19, 2017)

bueno colegas ha pasado ya un tiempo donde mi gran problema y donde me quede estancado fue el programa finalmente me base en una maquina que realizaron en una pagina con un arduino mega al final compre el arduino mega y ya me toma bien el programa tuve que realizar unas modificaciones menores para adaptarlo a los 6675 que ya habia adquirido pero anda muy bien, superado este obstaculo voy por la proxima etapa que es montar todo y freir algunas placas adjunto algunas fotos del circuito


----------



## tiago (May 19, 2017)

Estupendo.
A ver si nos cuentas un poco cómo están estructuradas las rampas de calentamiento, y si dispone de memorias para grabar diferentes rampas.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (May 19, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Estupendo.
> A ver si nos cuentas un poco cómo están estructuradas las rampas de calentamiento, y si dispone de memorias para grabar diferentes rampas.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola tiago

No tiene rampas grabadas hay que generarlas y se guardan en la eeprom del microcontrolador tiene para 5 me parece en el programa se ven los dostintos pasos estoy tratando de entender a que refiere cada uno
Si te interesa pongo el programa para que lo veas, vuelvo a mencionar que no lo hice yo solo modifique un par de parametros.


----------



## tiago (May 20, 2017)

Si me pones el programa en plan lineas de códigos no voy a entender nada. En la seccción correspondiente hay verdaderos genios en la materia.
Lo que si que puedo hacer es elaborarte un esquema de los pasos que dá la máquina para extraer el chip. tanto el número de pasos como la magnitud con la que trabaja cada paso son totalmente programables por el usuario. Puedes elaborar una rampa para cada tipo de estaño o de tamaño

Voy a buscar unos apuntes y te lo publico, dame unos dias porque estoy viviendo en dos casas a la vez 

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (May 20, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Si me pones el programa en plan lineas de códigos no voy a entender nada. En la seccción correspondiente hay verdaderos genios en la materia.
> Lo que si que puedo hacer es elaborarte un esquema de los pasos que dá la máquina para extraer el chip. tanto el número de pasos como la magnitud con la que trabaja cada paso son totalmente programables por el usuario. Puedes elaborar una rampa para cada tipo de estaño o de tamaño
> 
> Voy a buscar unos apuntes y te lo publico, dame unos dias porque estoy viviendo en dos casas a la vez
> ...



Ok puedo poner solo el menu seguro entiendes mejor que yo de que se trata


----------



## plarenas (May 20, 2017)

Este es el menu:

'Profile' 1 a 4
'Profile Steps' 0 a 9
'Bottom Heat' 0 a 350
'Step 1 Ramp' 0.00 a 9.00
'Step 2 Ramp, 3, 4 etc
'Step 1 Target' 0 a ....
'Step 1 Dwell' 0 a............
'Bottom Heater' P=0 a P=..........
'Bottom Heater' I=0 a I=..........
'Bottom Heater' D=0 a D=..........
'Top Heater'   P=0 a P=...........
'Top Heater'   I=0 a I=...........
'Top Heater'   D=0 a D=...........

bueno si pueden explicar de que se trata?


----------



## tiago (May 21, 2017)

Pues no sé.
Almacena 4 perfiles.
Pasos por perfil: 9
Rango de temperatura del calentador inferior: seleccionable entre ¿ 0 y 350ºC ?
También veo que regula la temperatura del calefactor superior, es extraño, sobre éste elemento solamente se suele controlar el tiempo, y ademas de una forma indirecta.
Puede que haya campos que solo se utilicen si lleva calentadores cerámicos en combinación con calentadores de aire caliente, eso si que conviene tenerlo claro. Mira mejor en el sitio de donde lo has sacado a ver que comentan.
¿Que es *Dwell *?

No puedo contrastar el menú con mi máquina porque la tengo empaquetada.
Lo demás es según lo disponga cada fabricante, Es complicado porque cada fabricante actúa sobre los elementos calefactores de distinto modo, igualmente sobre los tiempos.
No creas que hay mucha similitud en la forma de programar el funcionamiento de una máquina u otra.

Necesito conectar mi máquina para ver de que forma está programada, lo hice yo, pero de memoria no me acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (May 21, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Pues no sé.
> Almacena 4 perfiles.
> Pasos por perfil: 9
> Rango de temperatura del calentador inferior: seleccionable entre ¿ 0 y 350ºC ?
> ...


El que diseño el programa no dejo ningun instrucrivo, voy a seguir probando a ver en que afecta cada parametro


----------



## tiago (May 22, 2017)

¿Tiene alguna web?

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (May 22, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Tiene alguna web?
> 
> Saludos.



si este es el link http://www.instructables.com/id/Arduino-Rework-Station/


----------



## plarenas (May 22, 2017)

Dwell es el tiempo de espera entre pasos


----------



## tiago (May 23, 2017)

Programa en primer lugar una temperatura BH. Ésto significa que la máquina calentará el PCB hasta que éste alcance la temperatura programada en BH *solo con el calentador inferior*. El calentador inferior mantendrá la temperatura programada sobre el PCB durante el tiempo que le indiquemos, sin que ésta baje.
 Toda temperatura superior a BH se conseguirá con la acción del TH al cual le debes programar la temperatura final. por ejemplo, para un BGA sin plomo de 35 por 35 milímetros, 190ºC estarán bien.

A cada paso *step *le programas una temperatura *target*, por ejemplo, al primer paso, le das una temperatura target de 90ºC, el BH llevará al PCB hasta 90ºC y lo mantendrá ahí durante un tiempo DWELL, muy importante para que atempere la placa adecuadamente y la temperatura se uniformice, pongamos 40 segundos.

Despues de éstos 40 segundos entra en funcionamiento el step 2 con un target de 140ºC, el bottom llevará el PCB hasta 140ºC y lo mantendrá en esa temperatura el tiempo que DWELL de step 2 le diga, por ejemplo, 30 segundos.   *Supongamos que BH lo hemos programado en 170ºC

*Despues de éstos 30 segundos entra en funcionamiento el step 3 que tiene un target de 190ºC, hasta 170ºC será el BH el que haga ascender la temperatura hasta los 170ºC, los 20ºC restantes irán por cuenta del TH. Aquí dejaremos un DWELL de unos 20 o 30 segundos hasta que se despegue el chip*.

*Ahora hace falta una instrucción END para colocarla donde nos parezca y que no la veo en el programa*.

*Hay que romper unas cuantas placas antes de dar por bueno el funcionamiento de la máquina  

Saludos*.
*


----------



## plarenas (May 23, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Programa en primer lugar una temperatura BH. Ésto significa que la máquina calentará el PCB hasta que éste alcance la temperatura programada en BH *solo con el calentador inferior*. El calentador inferior mantendrá la temperatura programada sobre el PCB durante el tiempo que le indiquemos, sin que ésta baje.
> Toda temperatura superior a BH se conseguirá con la acción del TH al cual le debes programar la temperatura final. por ejemplo, para un BGA sin plomo de 35 por 35 milímetros, 190ºC estarán bien.
> 
> A cada paso *step *le programas una temperatura *target*, por ejemplo, al primer paso, le das una temperatura target de 90ºC, el BH llevará al PCB hasta 90ºC y lo mantendrá ahí durante un tiempo DWELL, muy importante para que atempere la placa adecuadamente y la temperatura se uniformice, pongamos 40 segundos.
> ...



Tengo algunas placas para romper


----------



## tiago (May 24, 2017)

Es un PID bastante espartano, pero puede servir.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (May 24, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Es un PID bastante espartano, pero puede servir.
> 
> Saludos.



y usar un PID con autotune?


----------



## tiago (May 25, 2017)

No conozco.
Creo que de momento deberias seguir con lo que tienes y empezar con eso, al fin y al cabo la máquina te ha de servir igual.
Y cuando creas que necesitas mas cosas o pasos mas precisos, actualizas.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (May 25, 2017)

:cabezon:


tiago dijo:


> Programa en primer lugar una temperatura BH. Ésto significa que la máquina calentará el PCB hasta que éste alcance la temperatura programada en BH *solo con el calentador inferior*. El calentador inferior mantendrá la temperatura programada sobre el PCB durante el tiempo que le indiquemos, sin que ésta baje.
> Toda temperatura superior a BH se conseguirá con la acción del TH al cual le debes programar la temperatura final. por ejemplo, para un BGA sin plomo de 35 por 35 milímetros, 190ºC estarán bien.
> 
> A cada paso *step *le programas una temperatura *target*, por ejemplo, al primer paso, le das una temperatura target de 90ºC, el BH llevará al PCB hasta 90ºC y lo mantendrá ahí durante un tiempo DWELL, muy importante para que atempere la placa adecuadamente y la temperatura se uniformice, pongamos 40 segundos.
> ...



probe con el menu anduvo bien hasta que lleque al seteo de los PIDs estoy buscando informacion sobre el tema del PID pero no entiendo que valores deberia poner y en que va a afectar???


----------



## tiago (May 25, 2017)

Tampoco hay mucha información de si realmente se comporta como un PID real. Con la lentitud que reaccionan los calefactores cerámicos de ese tipo de máquinas el tiempo de corrección es muy lento.
¿Que le has programado exactamente?

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (May 25, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Tampoco hay mucha información de si realmente se comporta como un PID real. Con la lentitud que reaccionan los calefactores cerámicos de ese tipo de máquinas el tiempo de corrección es muy lento.
> ¿Que le has programado exactamente?
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno fui avanzando en el menu poniendo las rampas, incremento de temp, temperaura del calefactor inferior, etc hasta que me pidio los valores PID inferior y superior que supongo que son tiempos en el PID de arduino los indica como kp ki y kd sucesivamente



Bueno buscando informacion encontre esta guia para hacer el ajuste de modo empirico que no es lo ideal pero es lo mas sencillo
Un método empírico rápido para empezar: es proveer una señal escalón a la entrada, con todas las ganancias a cero. Entonces vas subiendo la ganancia proporcional hasta que el sistema empieza a oscilar. En ese momento de oscilación, la reduces hasta que desaparezca, y de ese punto, vuelves a reducir otro 20%.  Incrementas la parte derivativa para mejorar la respuesta temporal y estabilidad. Luego por último, aumentas la parte integral hasta que vuelvas el sistema inestable, y en en ese momento lo reduces ligéramente.


----------



## tiago (May 27, 2017)

Bueno, yo de PID no conozco mucho. Mi contacto con éstos dispositivos ha sido por causa del manejo de las máquinas de Rework como la que estás montando, aprendido por prueba y error o sea que mas empírico que eso ...

Yo, en el panel del PID tengo hasta 10 perfiles seleccionables, dentro de cada perfil, le puedo programar 10 pasos.
El primero es siempre el coeficiente de ascenso de temperatura deseado, en grados por segundo, yo en el primer paso lo pongo bajito porque partimos de una placa y una máquina frías. (0.5 ºC/segundo)

El segundo paso es la temperatura a la que deseas llegar en esas condiciones, p ej: 100ºC
El tercer paso se el tiempo que deseas mantener esa temperatura hasta que comience el siguiente paso (Para que la temperatura deseada y la real se igualen) p ej: 30 segundos, al cabo de los cuales saltamos a otro paso en el que le damos un nuevo coeficiente. por ejemplo 0.8ºC/segundo y le programamos una nueva temperatura de destino, p ej: 160ºC y un nuevo tiempo de mantenimiento, una vez alcanzada, otros 30 segundos.

Le damos otro coeficiente mas agresivo, la placa está ya bastante caliente. p ej: 1.5º/segundo y una temperatura final de 190ºC, como la reacción de los calentadores cerámicos es muy lenta, le daremos algo mas de tiempo de mantenimiento, unos 45 segundos.

La máquina hace básicamente todo el trabajo con el calentador inferior, solamente cuando debe acelerar el proceso para que la temperatura real alcance a la deseada, enciende el superior.
Ésta maniobra depende mucho del coeficiente de ºC/segundo que le demos a cada paso, es bueno que el último paso no tenga demasiado escalón de temperatura respecto al penúltimo para darle un coeficiente agresivo y que el calentador superior se encargue de alcanzar la temperatura deseada, así el integrado despega mejor.

El arranque y apagado del calentador superior depende de la diferencia  de tremperatura entre la programada y la real. Ésto también hay que  decirselo al PID, a cada perfil le puedes establecer una diferencia  entre éstos dos parámetros, yo la tengo en 10ºC. Cuando la temperatura  programada supera a la real en mas de 10 grados, el incremento se  detiene, se conecta el calentador superior, y con ese refuerzo, se logra  igualar rápidamente la temperatura real con la programada, momento en  el que se reanuda el incremento.

Despues del último paso y una vez alcanzada la temperatura que nos ha llevado a la extracción o soldadura del BGA en cuestión, se inserta una instrucción (End) que detiene la máquina.

Cuando desembale subiré un video para que se aprecie mejor todo ésto

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (May 29, 2017)

gracias por tu tiempo tiago, ya mande a pedir los calefactores superiores, van a demorar un tiempo en llegar a mis manos mientras voy a avanzar en lo demas del hardware solo hay voy a poder hacer pruebas reales.


----------



## tiago (May 30, 2017)

Vé contando cosas según avances.
Soy todo ojos para tu proyecto. Y sobre todo, sube fotos de los avances.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Jul 4, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Vé contando cosas según avances.
> Soy todo ojos para tu proyecto. Y sobre todo, sube fotos de los avances.
> 
> Saludos.



por fin me llegaron los calefactores superiores ahora a probarlos¡¡¡


----------



## plarenas (Sep 1, 2017)

Despues de algun tiempo retomo el proyecto, encontre una caja que le bace perfecto para la controladora


----------



## tiago (Sep 2, 2017)

Esa caja es genial. ¿De donde la has sacado?

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Sep 2, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Esa caja es genial. ¿De donde la has sacado?
> 
> Saludos.



Las traen en un local en el centro de la ciudad vienen en varias medidas sale unos 16 dolares, las mas pequeñas algo menos son muy practicas ya he comprado 3 :babear::babear:
bueno ya con esto me estaria faltando mejorar los calefactores


----------



## tiago (Sep 3, 2017)

Venga, que ya te qeda menos... A ver si nos pones un video extrayendo una GPU como si nada.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Sep 20, 2017)

bueno despues de varias pruebas no me termina de convencer el diseño asi que modifique el proyecto y estoy haciendo mi propia version, debido a que esta tiene control por reles y el PID esta diseñado para salida analoga opte por poner un par de triac y variar el voltaje de salida a los calefactores y funciona muchisimo mejor estoy ajustando los valores de los PIDs, pongo a vuestra disposicion la interface que tiene tambien la fuente de poder para la tarjeta mega.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2017)

Llamadme maniático... Pero yo siempre pongo los optotriacs físicamente en paralelo a los triacs y no cruzo pistas, de esa forma una hilera de pines es la que mata y la otra la que no mata. Por enmedio paso una pista de toma de tierra.
Tal como está ahora un pegote de porquería fácilmente puede unir la baja tensión con la alta tensión...


----------



## plarenas (Sep 22, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Llamadme maniático... Pero yo siempre pongo los optotriacs físicamente en paralelo a los triacs y no cruzo pistas, de esa forma una hilera de pines es la que mata y la otra la que no mata. Por enmedio paso una pista de toma de tierra.
> Tal como está ahora un pegote de porquería fácilmente puede unir la baja tensión con la alta tensión...



Si tienes toda la razon no estaba seguro que funcionara bien y con poco tiempo lo hice rapido mejorare el diseño cuando tenga tiempo por ahora estoy trabajando en el programa


----------



## plarenas (Oct 20, 2017)

bueno despues de muchos ajustes en la maquina y el PID logre dar con un ajuste mas menos optimo a mi parecer adjunto la imagen donde la linea de color rojo es el set point y el de color azul es la temperatura medida, el programa lo estoy haciendo completo por lo que no tengo nada de opciones menus y esas cosas solo start y parada


----------



## tiago (Oct 21, 2017)

Vá mas fino que algunas "super máquinas" que he visto.
Muy interesante tu trabajo.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Dic 30, 2017)

bueno para los que creiste que ya lo habia dejado, ya pude retirar mi primer BGA y sin romper nada , claro que es solo mi primer intento, ya que el PID superior anda muy fino el inferior tengo que hacer algunos ajustes ya que se desvia un tanto asi como unos 10°C pero funciona les dejo algunas fotos.
EL perfil lo deje a 1°C cada 4 Segundos en el preheating y en el resto del proceso a 1°C cada 2 segundos, y no dejo ningun daño en la placa.
a esto le falta mucho es solo una primera aproximacion


----------



## tiago (Dic 31, 2017)

Estupendo. ¿Cuanto tiempo tardaste en sacarlo?
Ya estás en camino hacia el mundo de las pesadillas BGA.

Que no te lo cargues al sacarlo, que no levantes un pad de la placa, que lo rebolees sin dificultad, que no te lo cargues al ponerlo, que no se ampolle nada por exceso de calor o humedad, que le dés a "power" y se vea algo coherente en la pantalla, que no te lo traigan a los 10 dias diciendo que se ha vuelto a estropear ...  

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Dic 31, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> Estupendo. ¿Cuanto tiempo tardaste en sacarlo?
> Ya estás en camino hacia el mundo de las pesadillas BGA.
> 
> Que no te lo cargues al sacarlo, que no levantes un pad de la placa, que lo rebolees sin dificultad, que no te lo cargues al ponerlo, que no se ampolle nada por exceso de calor o humedad, que le dés a "power" y se vea algo coherente en la pantalla, que no te lo traigan a los 10 dias diciendo que se ha vuelto a estropear ...
> ...



Si es un tema complicado, de mucho tiempo y trabajo.
en el primero me tomo como 15 a 20 minutos, despues probe con una placa mala de xbox 360 pero llegue a los 240°c y nada no pude sacar el condenado alguna idea??


----------



## tiago (Dic 31, 2017)

No he probado videoconsolas, pero creo que esos procesadores son demasiado gordos para unos perfiles de GPU de portátil.
¿Puedes poner una foto del integrado que no pudiste sacar?

Si es un chip grueso o metalizado, yo le daría una subidita   al lower para conseguir temperatura  por la parte inferior y que salga con mas facilidad.
Para los reflow en portátiles, es mejor, por propia experiencia, darle el empujón de temperatura final con la resistencia superior. 
Aplícale flux en abundancia.

Saludos.


----------



## plarenas (Dic 31, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> No he probado videoconsolas, pero creo que esos procesadores son demasiado gordos para unos perfiles de GPU de portátil.
> ¿Puedes poner una foto del integrado que no pudiste sacar?
> 
> Si es un chip grueso o metalizado, yo le daría una subidita   al lower para conseguir temperatura  por la parte inferior y que salga con mas facilidad.
> ...



tienes razon es como el doble del que saque primero en el adjunto es el de la izquierda


----------



## Venelectron (Dic 31, 2017)

Saludos mis amigos, aprendiendo con ustedes, no se me habia ocurrido la idea del bombillo para despegar los C.I. me parece de lo mejor, claro la temperatura por debajo me parece imprescindible, gracias por los datos que voy recojiendo.


----------



## tiago (Dic 31, 2017)

También tienes que tener en cuenta que la huella térmica del calentador superior debe cubrir con creces el integrado que quieras extraer.
Si son un poco grandes y les falta temperatura en alguna zona o no se aplica ésta de manera uniforme, no te vá a salir porque habrá zonas que el estaño haya fundido sobradamente y otras que les falte un poco para el punto de fusión

Si le pudieses acoplar un ventilador al calefactor superior que le aplique un aliento de aire caliente puedes mejorar mucho el rendimiento.
Una regulación de velocidad del ventilador es imprescindible para obtener un soplo de aire muy ligero que no merme la temperatura aplicada.



Venelectron dijo:


> Saludos mis amigos, aprendiendo con ustedes, no se me habia ocurrido la idea del bombillo para despegar los C.I. me parece de lo mejor, claro la temperatura por debajo me parece imprescindible, gracias por los datos que voy recojiendo.



La temperatura por debajo es imprescindible.
Hará que el upper no tenga que calentar en exceso la parte superior del integrado, que es la que está expuesta directamente a los infrarrojos.

Y también vá formando a _grosso modo_ la rampa de temperatura que te llevará al punto de extracción. El calentador superior solamente interviene para que ésta rampa se elabore con precisión y que culmine lo mas coincidente posible con los tiempos preestablecidos en cada paso.

Extraer con un único calentador superior es muy arriesgado para efectuar trabajos con profesionalidad y garantías de que el integrado sobreviva de forma duradera después del trabajo.
Aunque claro, cada "maestrillo" tiene su "librillo".

Saludos.


----------



## MichaelColombia2020 (Feb 26, 2020)

plarenas dijo:


> Este es el menu:
> 
> 'Profile' 1 a 4
> 'Profile Steps' 0 a 9
> ...



amigo buenas noches, es posible que me des información de como quedó tu maquina al fín? Y te agradecería inmensamente si me puedes compartir el código de arduino que usaste ya que se ve sencillo y funcional.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 9, 2020)

MichaelColombia2020 dijo:


> amigo buenas noches, es posible que me des información de como quedó tu maquina al fín? Y te agradecería inmensamente si me puedes compartir el código de arduino que usaste ya que se ve sencillo y funcional.


*H*ola*.* *P*or supuesto lo voy a buscar*, *s*é *que por alguna parte dej*é *ese c*ó*digo*.
L*a verdad es que s*í *es funcional*,* solo tienes que ajustar el PID a lo que t*ú* uses*.*
*N*o hab*í*a visto tu mensaje*,* mañana lo busco*.*


----------

